# anybody know what each of the fuses in the fuse box do ?



## roadwarrior1 (Aug 8, 2012)

my rear cam wont work and im wondering if the fuse might be gone - or maybe the connedction somewhere has worked loose - anybody help ?


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

With the amount of detail you have provided....


?...er, no!



Try looking for an in line fuse under the vehicle tracing back from the camera leading back to its point of installation (and I am guessing here) ie the vehicle fuse box.


----------



## roadwarrior1 (Aug 8, 2012)

yea - thats my problem - had it a week and i cant make it work - the fuse box has no info on it as to what each fuse does.
for instance - does the dvd play though the drop down screen as well as the tv in the bedroom - or one at a time or what ? - i have the standard bluepunct dvd radio which plays the video to the big screen and the sound to the speakers of the radio . is that how it should be ?


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

What base vehicle is it?

We could be a while


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*fuse*

Hi

You have a Autotrail motorhome but the post is in the Swift section, which is it?

I can probably post a photo if it is for a Swift

Russell


----------



## roadwarrior1 (Aug 8, 2012)

ok, apologies for being vague, i have had a 2006 x250 fiat 2.3 swift bolero for 2 weeks now and its this im asking about, i have yet to take a pic of the new one - :lol: 
also... got the heating to work now but no air past the fridge area into the front lounge area into the under seat ports - all piping looks ok underneath so wonder if there is a stop point or something


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

roadwarrior1 said:


> ok, apologies for being vague, i have had a 2006 x250 fiat 2.3 swift bolero for 2 weeks now and its this im asking about, i have yet to take a pic of the new one - :lol:
> also... got the heating to work now but no air past the fridge area into the front lounge area into the under seat ports - all piping looks ok underneath so wonder if there is a stop point or something


would it be an idea to go to a swift dealer, and see if they can source a user manual for you ??

I am sure you will need it more than once over the next few months


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

if you think it's a fuse
why not just check each fuse in the fuse box and see if any has blown

Obviously if it's an in line fuse you have to find it first
Why not contact the seller and ask.
I had a number of questions when i bough our van and the previous owner was brilliantly helpful

Kev


----------



## tyreman1 (Apr 18, 2008)

Have you tried the previous owner ????


----------



## tyreman1 (Apr 18, 2008)

Have you tried the previous owner ????


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

A visual look at each & evry fuse is not enough . . sometime they 'look' ok but the only way to ensure is to use a multimeter set on continuity & see if there's a circuit


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Perhaps this wiring diagram may help with your search

assets.swiftgroup.co.uk/.../2008%20Bolero%20Tech%20Handbook.pdf‎

Alan


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

On a Swift all of the fuses and feeds are shown on a sticker applied to the wallboard next to the PSU. Also, all of the manuals are downloadable from the Swift website.
Is the camera factory fitted or other? If other, then God knows.
Gerry


----------



## roadwarrior1 (Aug 8, 2012)

tyreman1 said:


> Have you tried the previous owner ????


no - he and his wife were hopeless  
We are quite sure they never understood the van - only did 500 miles in it he broke the panel as he admitted he just kept pressing buttons till something happened - he called the aerial on the roof a dish and thought he had satellite, the drop down tv is busted, the van rattles, both batteries were worn out, he had the smoke detector right over the cooker, he had to ask his son to put the heating on - and told me you had to tune in the rear camera when you wanted it., as the drop down is busted, not sure when it was he last tried. 
- so no.... i havent asked him


----------



## roadwarrior1 (Aug 8, 2012)

GerryD said:


> On a Swift all of the fuses and feeds are shown on a sticker applied to the wallboard next to the PSU. Also, all of the manuals are downloadable from the Swift website.
> Is the camera factory fitted or other? If other, then God knows.
> Gerry


ok, can we be clear on this ? on my 2006 680fb the psu is under the left bench seat, the fuse box is behind the drivers chair on the front of the right bench seat, and the fuse box with the trip fuses is in the wardrobe, so where exactly is the sticker ?

the camera is working btw, i have proved it by connecting the feed to a long cable to my tv 
should the dropdown/monitor have a constant live feed to power it ? or is it ignition fed, i know the feed for the camera only works with the reversing light - which is a pain as i like to see behind me as i drive sometimes


----------



## vince43 (Sep 13, 2010)

Maybe you have to have the sidelights on to power the camera or if its just a reversing camera put into reverse.


----------

